# Suggestions in St. Thomas?



## kiyotaka (Apr 7, 2006)

We’ll be staying in Elysian Beach Resort in Dec. but we’ll be there one day before the chk-in date. Our questions are:
1.	we’d like to eat dinner out and do some snorkeling. Do we need a car for those activities?  
2.	suggestion on hotel for a day?
3.	suggestion on restaurants?
4.	suggestion on snorkel places? 
5.	suggestion on other things to do/see?
6.	internet access in and around the resort?

Thank you.


----------



## irbyjr (Apr 7, 2006)

*STT Activities*



			
				kiyotaka said:
			
		

> We’ll be staying in Elysian Beach Resort in Dec. but we’ll be there one day before the chk-in date. Our questions are:
> 1.	we’d like to eat dinner out and do some snorkeling. Do we need a car for those activities?  >
> 
> You can do both at Secret Harbor, which is close to the Elysian.  A car is recommended if you want to see the island sights and sample various restaurants.
> ...


>

Have a good time!


----------



## Tia (Apr 8, 2006)

Right at Elysian are Roberts and Bonnies for two dining options that are suppose to be good. The Ritz is next door and Secret Harbor with the Blue Moon isn't too far. So really you don't need a car to get to those beaches if you feel like walking. You could take a taxi to Sapphire Beach.  The Redhook area has several dining options, take the ferry to STJ from here too. You could probably get by with out a car, taxis add up as they are pp, but a car sure gives you freedom to explore. You could check on renting an extra night at the Elysian. There is a website where ts Elysian owners can post and answer questions that has been posted here before, maybe try a search.


----------



## Whootie (Apr 8, 2006)

We snorkeled at Coki Beach next to Coral World.  You walk right in from the beach & the fish are awesome  Have a great time!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 8, 2006)

Read the VINOW BBS - Google VINOW - you could spend hours reading all the great threads.


----------



## Gerie (Apr 8, 2006)

Tia said:
			
		

> Right at Elysian are Roberts and Bonnies for two dining options that are suppose to be good. The Ritz is next door and Secret Harbor with the Blue Moon isn't too far. So really you don't need a car to get to those beaches if you feel like walking.



Sorry to disagree with you Tia, but I would never recommend walking to Secret Harbour from the Elysian.  It may be only a mile away or so, which is not a problem for normal topography, but the hills, narrow roads without shoulders that twist and turn and climb and fall really make such a walk quite dangerous.  There's no difficulty walking to the Ritz, however, as the entrance is right next to the Elysian.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 11, 2006)

Take the Sea Plane to St Croix.


----------



## ojoy (Apr 23, 2006)

We had a great time at Elysian a week ago.  Secret Harbor is too far to walk--and there is plenty of public parking right there.  We found we needed a car to do most anything other than simply staying at our resort.  We rented a car at the Ritz right next door (walking distance easy).  Cabs are usually parked and available down at the lobby parking lot, but that gets expensive.  We rented a car and I can't imagine not doing so...we really used it a lot.

The Blue Moon restaurant at Secret Harbor was one of my favorites.  Also loved Off the Hook in Red Hook.  All beaches are public on St. Thomas so we explored as many as we could.  Secret Harbor has good snorkeling, so does Sapphire and Hull Bay (Coki is a no-brainer) and if the water's not too churned up, there's pretty good snorkeling right off the beach at Elysian.

A snorkel trip to St. John or BVI is well worth it.  The sales girl at the Elysian beach hut convinced us to do the New Horizon II tour (and gave us half-off the price --$55/person!)  It was a great trip.

My husband used his laptop with wireless set up right on our balcony, plus there's a small computer room (1 computer) for guests right off the lobby.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 24, 2006)

How did you get 1/2 price on NHII?
That is a deal!


----------



## kiyotaka (Apr 24, 2006)

How much was the car rental fee? Also was it a fee for using wifi in your room?

Thanks.


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 25, 2006)

I just got back from St. Croix. We took the Sea plane from St Croix to St Thomas then took the ferry to St John and then a cab to trunk bay beach for some great snorkeling. St john is totally different than the other islands in the USVI. i strongly recommend going there if you can.


----------



## ojoy (May 28, 2006)

To Blujahz & Kiyotaka--

We had various brochures for snorkel trips with us when we went down to the kiosk at the beach to inquire about what outfit was the best.  They seem to have some sort of business relationship w/NHII and maybe we just lucked out and they were'nt full that day or maybe she didn't want us using the other sources we had info on, but she just offered that price to us and that was that.  There were only 10 of us on the boat that day, which was really great.

Our car rental through the Ritz agency was $259 for 5 days (we got a jeep that first 2 days, because they had nothing else available--then switched to a little Hyundai or Kia or some such small compact car for the last 2 days).


----------

